# Was ist die Netzwerkverbindung: The Internet (1) oder (2)



## Joystick25HA (18 April 2002)

Ich bin AOL Kunde und wie wir alle wissen, nutzt AOL nicht das normale Windows DFÜ-Netzwerk wie andere Anbieter, sondern Ihre eigene Software. Ende Februar habe ich Version 7.0 installiert. Ich habe ISDN. 

Seit derzeit steht bei mir im 0190 Warner nicht mehr AOL L2TP sondern The Internet (1) bzw. The Internet (2) wenn ich mich in AOL einwähle. 

Handelt es sich hier um die normale AOL Einwahl oder ist das etwa ein Dialer der sich ins AOL Netzwerk einwählen kann. 

Wer von euch hat auch AOL 7.0 und den Eintrag im DFÜ-Netzwerk: 
The Internet (1) 
Einwahl über WAN Miniport (ATW) (IRDA12-0) ??? 

Wer kennt diese Netzwerkverbindung und kann mir sagen was es sich damit aufsich hat. Oder handelt es sich vielleicht um Spyware oder Adware ???


----------

